# epay $$$$ auction



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200664123808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

200664123808

$1200 do I here 1300 away it goes!

anything super rare?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Not too bad @ $20 per car, a bit rich for me..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hmmmm...

just a very quick and imprecise market value assessment here:

$1200 would be $20 each. i think just about any nice Tjet with nothing broken and a complete chassis could reasonably get $20 on Fleabay or at a show.

then let's take into consideration:

the Charger, the Torino, and the AMX could bring considerably more, depending on what color and who's bidding. the Hot Rods too, and to a lesser degree, the Tuffys and Vibes.

so maybe it's still not such a bad deal at this point?

(by the way, in the few minutes I just spent cruising Completed Listings for some of the cars above, i concluded that it seems that the market is DOWN. Didn't nice Chargers and Torinos bring over $100 not too long ago? i just found some pretty good-looking ones that closed around $50. looks like a buyer's market, huh? too bad my ca$h flow is hurting these days... :freak: )

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tjet collection...*

Rick.. 

I would agree that at $20 a piece it's not bad, but upon further inspection the only person making out is the seller at $1200+. 

There are missing heads, worn edges, a few bad wheel wells (AMX), and screw stress marks in at least one hood (green Mangusta). Best case would be to pick these up (if the price doesn't go up much more) and keep a couple for a collection and dump the rest. Still find it hard to believe that based on the market with ebay and paypal fees, shipping, and the intangibles (PO runs, boxing, etc.) that there is much to be made here. Hopefully, the high bidder is a hobbyist because as you stated, the market is down. People don't have the extra cash for plastic cars, and just maybe the collectors have realized that there are still quite a few of the Tjets and others still lurking around. The internet has helped few cars gain value, but destroyed so many others...

-marc and marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tjet collection...*

And at $23.67 so far ($1302 / 55) my point is even more valid... 

-Marc and Marcus

Has me thinking that maybe I need to drop my 50 or so nice Tjets on the bay and by me something nice for Christmas..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. I never got down past the first pic... didn't even realize all those detailed pics were down there. Yeah, the AMX is hosed for sure from a collector standpoint... and now I see the Mangusta hood and the light glued to the roof of the white Riviera, and yeah, much of the chrome on many of the cars is wasted. Brings things into perspective...

but I still wish I had the scratch to bid on this. My name is Rick, and I'm addicted to Thunderjets. :freak:

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

So far the current bid of $1302 for 55 T-Jets and 5 Vibes is not a bad price. Yes some of the cars may have issues. I challenge ANYONE, to go to any slot car show and buy the identical 55 T-Jets and 5 Vibes in the auction and pay the same amount or less. You won't be able to do it.

Randy.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

My name is ****, and I'm addicted to Thunderjets.

I won't tell anyone, who's your dealers?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Rick - not sure the market has changed much as I look over sales the past few years. The one thing I see depressed are prices for the original Batmobiles and Green Hornets. With the Dash alternatives I think they have knocked $20-$30 off of the originals. I actually am getting a sense that while Tjets may be flat or down that nice AFX's and some TycoPro's seem to be going up but it's hard to draw any conclusions.

Tom


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

$1,527.99 Final Winning Bid- Gee Whiz !


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tjets...*

Randy,

I am more than confident that I can find those cars in similar condition for $1500, and probably $1200. Granted it would take some time, but to drop that coin on a group of ehhhhh... 

As for slot car shows... I can't seem to find any good deals. Either the price is too high, or the condition lacks, etc... Single cars to fill a hole in my collection is what I hope for at shows. Unless you go to rummage through some stuff, don't expect to feel like you really made out there. However, new blistered stuff from Bud is always priced well I think, but ask someone for a collector quality older car and you WILL pay. Like gold plastic or plastic gold...

Interesting... camera battery charging, anyone have $1500 layin' around.. LOL

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just looking through lot, how rare is the blue 58 T-bird or the green International Truck? Curiousity

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

They're not unobtanium by any stretch Paul. 

Overall there's too much tan, turquoise, and white for me (plain Janes); let alone 2 J cars and 2 Chaps, lame thrower or otherwise. In my book that drives up the per unit cost in addition to the 1500.00 sell price. 

Mucho rub and play wear, look at that Camaro! XK140 drivers instead of bowl-heads. Mis-guided oiling hole on the red hot rod...not to mention ALL the unpictured boogers, divots, and no-see-ums that a lot of this size will surely have.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*delusional?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MoDE...=Slot_Cars&hash=item588865ad1c#ht_1856wt_1177


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MoDE...=Slot_Cars&hash=item588865ad1c#ht_1856wt_1177


is that "Mr Coney"? Because his prices are usually way off the deep end. 
still, you can;t catch a sucker unless you throw a line into the water


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

VJ, yeah, that is Coney. and I guess with 50 free listings per month, might as well ask the impossible. ya never know when a "new collector" has just hit the lottery!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MoDE...=Slot_Cars&hash=item588865ad1c#ht_1856wt_1177


as "I" see it..
it's biggest draw w/ b 4 making an "Elvira's Macabre' Machne"...
IF u cut da' roof anyways.it's the right year ('59??)

Bubba 123


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Puh-leeeeeze!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MoDEL...ht_1856wt_1177

I really hate this, 

"OVERALL CONDITION IS BETTER THAN EXCELLENT" < What the hell does that mean...? 

If your going to say that your going to let the pictures speak for themselves....you should probably....uh.... close yer pie hole. :freak: 

An undocumented color combo? Is there any doubt that the roof/glass is a sloppy, fogged up reglue, AND more than likely came from any ole Vibe bird with a black top. Just at a glance there's some question in my mind regarding the discrepancy between the playwear of the body and the playwear of the roof. Even a child can see that the painted rims have been retouched at least once. 

This seller is asking us to take a pretty huge leap of faith! 

Next!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the AMX. OK,OK..My piehole is closed. lol


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Look at this picture, you can Clearly see grind marks on the body from the roof being removed.
EffConey
Later,
Keith


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think there's a real '58 T-Bird around here local for sale that's cheaper than that. Not that I wouldn't get killed for buying that one either

-Paul


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

was he listening? the auction's been removed

edit: no, it still works, but the link in Bill's post is to an item that's been removed. My bad.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

smokinHOs said:


> Randy,
> 
> I am more than confident that I can find those cars in similar condition for $1500, and probably $1200. Granted it would take some time, but to drop that coin on a group of ehhhhh...
> 
> ...


I fogot about this thread. I stand by what I said. You won't be able to find the same cars at a show for $1200.00 or the winning bid. You proved it by saying you need time to do so. More time than would be availible at a show. 

We are looking at it from two different angles. I'm looking for runners. You are collecting. Can I assume the cars you get will not be ran on the track?

Randy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/slot-car-collection-/140658274007?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20bfe2eed7

Okay few things here.
1 There are many doubles. 
2 Who is selling off their collection?
3 Who the heck has that much money for their hobby?!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Better targeting...?*

Sheer numbers or volume do not the collection make. 

It's a large slot car collection with some neat pieces peppered throughout. My kneejerk reaction was that one might do better by breaking it down into the more specific subgroups within the "slotcar genre".

Mind you it's all speculation, but the fact that there are 26 bids and a current offering at unit cost around 10 bux, not counting the incidentals; the fact that the reserve remains with time short speaks volumes to me.

Too bad he lipped off to the guy who actually might have been willing to meet the reserve...

"If you have to ask, "YOU" cant afford it."

Probably more like "HE" cant afford it and now expects top dollar for giant mishmash of slots in a down economy just before Christmas!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tires were nice and round.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i agree with ya on that bill


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

At ten bucks a pop, typically cheaper than I've bought them...maybe I'm the crazy one:freak:...seems easier to buy one here and there...I did notice a few of tycos that go $50-100 in there and alot I've seen go for $25...still neat to see all laid out like that, but don't like his attitude...more than any Hobby store has around here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If these are going for this price I have two sets I'm selling. That is nuts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-43-Ric...lot_Cars&hash=item4cfcafc4e3&autorefresh=true


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> If these are going for this price I have two sets I'm selling. That is nuts
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-43-Richard-Petty-Twin-Pack-Slot-Car-HO-Magnum-440-X2-AFX-Tomy-Life-Like-/330656892131?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4cfcafc4e3&autorefresh=true


Hahahaha. I went to a local dirt track race at the end of the summer. There was a diecast vendor just inside the gate with a bunch of run-of-the-mill diecast NASCAR stuff, and that one unopened Tyco Petty two-pack marked $20. I picked it up and hadn't even said a word to the guy and he says, "You can have it for fifteen." Sold! Heck, I was ready to give him the 20 before he said anything. 

I still haven't opened it because I already have an open set that I got at an antique store several years ago. I bought it sealed for something like $20.

Can't imagine paying close to $50 for the pair, loose, lookin' like they was rode hard and put away wet...

--rick

edit: and another thing... aren't they supposed to have HP-7 chassis?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If these are going for this price I have two sets I'm selling. That is nuts
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-43-Ric...lot_Cars&hash=item4cfcafc4e3&autorefresh=true


I've seen things ramp up this month, I think it's just the holiday season buying on some items.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Hp7 chassis is what they are supposed to have.

Heck I'd even trade at least 10 of my wide pans 440X2 chassis just to have the HP7's. I like racing them with foams and a brass weight. Let the drifting begin.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hp7 chassis is what they are supposed to have.
> 
> Heck I'd even trade at least 10 of my wide pans 440X2 chassis just to have the HP7's. I like racing them with foams and a brass weight. Let the drifting begin.


Yeah!! Dash was supposed to make repro hp7 but guess not.

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If these are going for this price I have two sets I'm selling. That is nuts
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-43-Ric...lot_Cars&hash=item4cfcafc4e3&autorefresh=true


It has the wrong rims too. Aren't the originals dark blue?
But someone wanted them at that price and I guess that's what counts.

-Paul


----------

